# Cruze rad placement vs condensor



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

If it's a 1.4L it snaps onto a bracket molded to the intercooler behind the condenser.


----------



## dealmaker5 (May 7, 2014)

its a 1.8l 2013 , so your telling me that the trans cooler mounts in between the condenser and the rad? I just need someone to tell me where the transmission intercooler is placed ( behiind the condensor?, in front of the condensor ?) This is the only thing I need to attach to finish the car aside from the bumper cover and then I can move on. I would hate to buy a manual just for finding out placement of a transcooler. Anybody with pics would be appreciated , they tell the whole story. thanks.GP


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dealmaker5 said:


> its a 1.8l 2013 , so your telling me that the trans cooler mounts in between the condenser and the rad? I just need someone to tell me where the transmission intercooler is placed ( behiind the condensor?, in front of the condensor ?) This is the only thing I need to attach to finish the car aside from the bumper cover and then I can move on. I would hate to buy a manual just for finding out placement of a transcooler. Anybody with pics would be appreciated , they tell the whole story. thanks.GP


Iirc the tranny cooler was mounted up high. J posted it a while back and search is not working well for me at this time for it. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

dealmaker5 said:


> its a 1.8l 2013 , so your telling me that the trans cooler mounts in between the condenser and the rad? I just need someone to tell me where the transmission intercooler is placed ( behiind the condensor?, in front of the condensor ?) This is the only thing I need to attach to finish the car aside from the bumper cover and then I can move on. I would hate to buy a manual just for finding out placement of a transcooler. Anybody with pics would be appreciated , they tell the whole story. thanks.GP


On a 1.4 car, yes, the transcooler is behind the condenser sandwiched between the condenser and radiator. It is mounted high above the intercooler. The 1.8 doesn't have an intercooler, so no clue where it goes. I would guess it should be pretty obvious, since all the cooling parts snap together on the 1.4.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread moved to powertrain.


----------

